# チキチキ



## kuuzoku

Hello, this is said after numeral occurrences like in:

第１回チキチキ。。。　

I can't seem to find what it means. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## almostfreebird

All I can remember is this song:

Chitty Bang Bang Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Chitty Bang Bang Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Chitty Bang Bang Chitty Chitty Bang Bang

チキバンバン　チキチキバンバン
チキバンバン　チキチキバンバン
チキバンバン　チキチキバンバン

Oh you pretty Chitty Bang Bang,
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
We love you.

可愛いチキチキバンバン
チキチキバンバン大好き


----------



## Strutter

Hello

Probably I know where you saw it. Because I'm ardent admirer of them.

チキチキ means nothing in particular. Even so, why it is always used in there is , I guess, because it sounds quaint or strange and can fill the role of a good joint for between "第一回" and the main title.

Anyway, I just know a bit more about "チキチキ" than you do.

See you.

ps: tell me what series or story? you prefer by PM if you like.


----------



## almostfreebird

I found this: http://detail.chiebukuro.yahoo.co.jp/qa/question_detail/q1416630574

According to Best Answer there, it's likely come from "Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang" 
and is used because it has a pleasant ring.


----------



## kuuzoku

Strutter said:


> Hello
> 
> Probably I know where you saw it. Because I'm ardent admirer of them.
> 
> チキチキ means nothing in particular. Even so, why it is always used in there is , I guess, because it sounds quaint or strange and can fill the role of a good joint for between "第一回" and the main title.
> 
> Anyway, I just know a bit more about "チキチキ" than you do.
> 
> See you.
> 
> ps: tell me what series or story? you prefer by PM if you like.



Hello, I read it in a manga but I just realized that it's also  said in 
"ガキの使い" in the beginning for their tournaments. 



almostfreebird said:


> I found this: http://detail.chiebukuro.yahoo.co.jp/qa/question_detail/q1416630574
> 
> According to Best Answer there, it's likely come from "Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang"
> and is used because it has a pleasant ring.



I would have never have guessed that it came from "chitty chitty bang bang." 

So it is just a filler that's more likely untranslatable in this case, right? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Strutter

Sorry, I overguessed.

Anyway, my opinion is still that, as you say, it is just a filer.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi. I'd never encountered that expression until I saw this thread. I's a brand new word.
I saw チキチキバンバン movie when I was a kindergarten kid, and I remembered it very well, yet I can hardly believe it is the origin of this phenomenon.
If it is the origin, チキバン might be better.

If I remembered correctly, there is an attraction, チキチキなんとか　or なんとかチキチキ　in Tokyo Disney Land.  It might be a key to another origin. In that attraction, artificial tropical birds sing songs.
Does anybody know about チキチキなんとか　in TDL ?

edit) It's 魅惑のチキルーム.


----------



## almostfreebird

kuuzoku said:


> So it is just a filler that's more likely untranslatable in this case, right?




Right. I believe "Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang" is so famous that those TV stuff came up with the idea to use it because it sounds fun. 

It seems "Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang"(translated as チキチキバンバン) is a sound of an engine of the magical car in the original movie.  http://www.allmovie.com/work/chitty-chitty-bang-bang-9402
http://www.allcinema.net/prog/show_c.php?num_c=14459


----------



## almostfreebird

Wishfull said:


> In that attraction, artificial tropical birds sing songs.



Chitty--->chitter, twitter, chirp; like birds chitter.


----------



## kuuzoku

Thank you everyone for your help.


----------

